# my first attempt



## WIGGLE! (Apr 11, 2006)

(in progress...)
planted the 22nd of march so thats like 3 weeks ago.






and the other:










no particular strand just pretty decent shit. this is my first full blown attempt.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 12, 2006)

*Whats up WIGGLE. Welcome to the forum. For some reason your pictures are not showing up. Anyway good luck on your grow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 12, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up WIGGLE. Welcome to the forum. For some reason your pictures are not showing up. Anyway good luck on your grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pics show fine for me. You might have to wait on that screen for just a bit. The entire pic is on the thread, not just a thumbnail.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 12, 2006)

WIGGLE! said:
			
		

> (in progress...)
> planted the 22nd of march so that's like 3 weeks ago. no particular strand just pretty decent shit. this is my first full blown attempt.


Hey Wiggle, what are those lights I see above your buckets?

You should get rid of the foil I'm seeing and use either flat white paint or Mylar. The foil is ripping you off for light reflection. That's not much of a concern right now, but will become one later when the plants are bigger.

One bucket, one plant. Any more than that and you'll have problems later.

I would advise you to read the sticky post for the growers guide that Hick Posted. It's got lots of information that will guide you along the path of a righteous crop!

Welcome to the growing community! With all of the groups help and your willingness to learn, we'll have you up to your ears in pot in no time.

Good luck to you.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up WIGGLE. Welcome to the forum. For some reason your pictures are not showing up. Anyway good luck on your grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hello and welcome!!!  my pics didn't show either ...just a wee red X...i wish i could see what we are missing TBG


----------



## WIGGLE! (Apr 16, 2006)

so would it be better if i just take the foil out because the walls in my closet are flat white. ive read most of the grow guides and stuff on this site...that mylar looks pretty expensive. my lights are from walmart they are called sunlight bulbs and the one on the right is like blueish. there are both like 130 watts but they use only like 30w since their fluro and they can't burn the plant so i guess they are good. i would like to put 1 plant per pot, but i don't have much room and i don't want to lose out on my yields.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

WIGGLE! said:
			
		

> so would it be better if i just take the foil out because the walls in my closet are flat white. ive read most of the grow guides and stuff on this site...that mylar looks pretty expensive. my lights are from walmart they are called sunlight bulbs and the one on the right is like blueish. there are both like 130 watts but they use only like 30w since their fluro and they can't burn the plant so i guess they are good. i would like to put 1 plant per pot, but i don't have much room and i don't want to lose out on my yields.


Hey Wiggle, the lights you have now are flourescent? Yes, you need to get that foil down. It's not doing a thing for you. The white paint will work.

Have you read the grow guide yet?


----------



## WIGGLE! (Apr 16, 2006)

ok i just transplanted some of them. Now each of them have their own pot (4 total). 2 of them have smaller pots, but they should be alright. I noticed the root structure was pretty big. Didn't think they were that attached to my concoction of plant food. i thought i read the grow guide but ill have to try and find it again. so i guess i should take all the foil down or leave the stuff on my lights i have as like shields? the 2 bulbs aren't that sufficient so i thought the foil would help out. i dont have much money to spend on those sodium things and shit. i can try the white paint but i thought the foil helped it.


----------



## WIGGLE! (Apr 16, 2006)

ps wheres that grow guide can someone link it


----------



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2006)

www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WIGGLE! (Apr 16, 2006)

ok now the transplanted ones are gettin droopy. i hope they revive themselves when they get used to the new pot. my lights dont look like enough but i hope they work. gogo magic plants


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Wiggle, trying to learn the basics of how to grow Marijuana while the plants are growing, really isn't a good idea. I would advise you to read the entire grow guide that Mutt was kind enough to post a link to, and read the entire thing right now. You need to learn what NOT to do BEFORE you do it, not while it's hurting your plants.

Read up man. By the end of the night, you'll have learned almost everything you need to know to make those plants happy for now. Then come back and ask about the parts you didn't understand in the grow guide.

Asking about it here and then reading it here is one step more than necessary. Just read it first. Then come here.

Good luck to you man.

Also, I would strongly advise you to go to your local Barnes and Noble book store and get one of the "MJ Bibles". They have them in stock, believe it or not. Read the beginners parts of that and the vegetative information immediately. If you're going to grow, you need to learn how to do it properly.


----------



## WIGGLE! (Apr 16, 2006)

Well my friend grew an ounce just from light and water so I figure if I learn a good bit of stuff, I can at least double that. The grow guide on that site isn't that big and it was stuff I knew. Theres just a million little details that everyone goes after that aren't that crucial. It's not that complicated...


----------



## Crlovemaker (May 18, 2006)

I'm a new member first year growing got some decsent looking plants wondering if the soil isnt that good is it allright to use miricale grow potting soil


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

Crlovemaker said:
			
		

> I'm a new member first year growing got some decsent looking plants wondering if the soil isnt that good is it allright to use miricale grow potting soil


*Hi Crlovemaker. Welcome to MP. You can use MG soil but be sure not to add any nutes as it is already loaded with them. *


----------



## WIGGLE! (May 18, 2006)

Well I'm seeing pistils but I'm waiting patiently to see bud growth. Doesn't seem to be doing much but getting taller. I've been flowering it for a while now like 4 weeks at least. My lightbulbs probably are sucking.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

WIGGLE! said:
			
		

> Well I'm seeing pistils but I'm waiting patiently to see bud growth. Doesn't seem to be doing much but getting taller. I've been flowering it for a while now like 4 weeks at least. My lightbulbs probably are sucking.


*Whats up WIGGLE. What you are seeing now is called the stretch. This happens when you put your plants into flower. Your plants will stretch about 2 feet during this stage. After this stage bud formation will really start.  *


----------



## WIGGLE! (May 18, 2006)

i cant wait. i can see white hairs at the top part...i dont see any sacks or balls for certain so i know its a female. now i guess i just wait it out. i need a timer tho AFDSFJSF


----------

